# dressage times



## ponies4ever (9 August 2016)

hi does anyone know if theres a timetable for each riders time tomorrow as would like to plan my trip to the yard accordingly. TIA x


----------



## Jo_x (9 August 2016)

https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/...8_09_246095f6_30a8_4d84_b42e_fdda040de88b.pdf Add four hours for UK time


----------



## be positive (9 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/...8_09_246095f6_30a8_4d84_b42e_fdda040de88b.pdf Add four hours for UK time
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, the times just about fit in to my plans for the next two days, I cannot change my day so extremely pleased to see I can just about get to see all of our riders live as long as I don't get held up anywhere.


----------



## Brummyrat (9 August 2016)

Thank you from me too!  Anyone know if its on the red button or shall I just record and pray??


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2016)

thankyou from me too.  as i only have basic freeview i have to watch online but its great to be able to see it at all..


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 August 2016)

Has it started? Page wont refresh on BBC


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Watching on my mobile phone now first competitor just completed for Australia.


----------



## Posa (10 August 2016)

65.429 for Suzanne Hearn for AUS

edited to add I cant see it as work have blocked bbc and stupid O2 is down again but am on the Rio website so watching the scores


----------



## Tasha! (10 August 2016)

Is there anywhere with commentary from dressage riders, eg pammy? Not that I don't like Ian but it's a shame not to have specialist commentary.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2016)

Stadium looks so empty. Never got that 4 years ago!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 August 2016)

aargh! Cannot watch live for obscure reason.
Can someone post a link up pse?

Phew, sorted, blip with t'internet here...


----------



## Posa (10 August 2016)

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-dressage-individual-grand-prix-day-1

results as they come up


----------



## Tasha! (10 August 2016)

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36674342


----------



## Crackerz (10 August 2016)

The Spanish chestnut had such irritating dishing i couldnt take my eyes of its front legs


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2016)

This Japanese lady looks tiny on this big horse. (I look like this when I'm riding horses! - but not as good!)


----------



## Tasha! (10 August 2016)

Me too lol, I have tiny legs and two huge horses


----------



## Tasha! (10 August 2016)

Cripes, the crest on that horse is immense lol


----------



## ldlp111 (10 August 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			This Japanese lady looks tiny on this big horse. (I look like this when I'm riding horses! - but not as good!)
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking, then they said the horse was 18hh so he'd make anyone look small lol.

Blimey this grey got hell of a crest


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2016)

Brazilian grey horse's neck must make it harder to keep straight and balanced?!?


----------



## Emma_H (10 August 2016)

Wow, that's a neck and a half!


----------



## Amye (10 August 2016)

Omg he is beautiful  what a neck!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

I always thought the lusitanos were on the lighter side than the andalusians... Looks like a welshie that needs weightwatchers! Bless.


----------



## Welly (10 August 2016)

It's my opion  but that horse is obese!


----------



## Sarah_K (10 August 2016)

Do you think his crest acts like a camel's hump? I don't think I've ever seen such a huge crest!


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2016)

I've never seen a Luso with a crest like that. Yikes!


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Does the dishing and plaiting matter? The spanish horse seemed to do one, the French one the other. Will it make any difference to the judges?


----------



## marmalade88 (10 August 2016)

this guy can't even sit straight. very forgiving horse to move at that level with a wonky person on his back.


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2016)

I feel a bit bad for the Korean rider - my Japanese friend has been filling me in on him, apparently he trains at night after working a full-time job (and full time in Korea means all waking hours). Still, you'd think he could afford a good instructor to help him sit straight seeing as he's the son of a multi-millionaire...


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Here goes- was that a spook?! Noooo focus horse!


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2016)

Love his big ears!


----------



## Lexi_ (10 August 2016)

That looked good to me! Bit cautious in all the extended movements but I don't know how much of that is due to camera angle etc - I believe he's a super spooky horse so maybe he was just playing safe?


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

72.771% for first british rider.


----------



## Bustermartin (10 August 2016)

I would have thought they would be pretty pleased with that.  No major mistakes..... although it is the first one I have watched so I may have missed something


----------



## Annagain (10 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			I've never seen a Luso with a crest like that. Yikes!
		
Click to expand...

I missed the start so just put I player back to the time of these posts to see what the comments were about. That's a crest and a half - he almost looks deformed.


----------



## PorkChop (10 August 2016)

Thought it was a good solid start - I also love his big ears


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Ooh I hear black beauty! And a wee fart from horse.... lol people think they're so elegant...


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

Just got in - how did Super Nova do?


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Just got in - how did Super Nova do?
		
Click to expand...

 72.771%


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			72.771%
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## TabithaCat (10 August 2016)

Super Test from Spenny   Loving the commentary from Peter, great to have a person who know dressage doing the commentary.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 August 2016)

It's been rounded down slightly to 72.686% but so has the American's score so they're in joint first place now


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

TabithaCat said:



			Super Test from Spenny   Loving the commentary from Peter, great to have a person who know dressage doing the commentary.
		
Click to expand...

That was going to be my second question, who's that doing the commentary! Yes, loving it - really explanatory.


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2016)

Who is Peter? He's offsetting my annoyance at Mike Tucker well!


----------



## Lexi_ (10 August 2016)

Isn't it a really wonderful feeling to know we've got 4 riders capable of scoring over 70%? We've come on such a long way over the past decade or so.


----------



## Biska (10 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/...8_09_246095f6_30a8_4d84_b42e_fdda040de88b.pdf Add four hours for UK time
		
Click to expand...

Hello Jo_x where did you find the link to the start time doc pdf please?


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2016)

Apparently there has been reports of gunfire heard near the equestrian areas. Anyone know more?


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

When is it back on?

P


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			Apparently there has been reports of gunfire heard near the equestrian areas. Anyone know more?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't see anything on the Guardian's coverage, but I did find this, which is a nice story even if it doesn't answer the question:
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/aug/09/syria-refugee-rami-anis-rio-swimming-olympics


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			When is it back on?

P
		
Click to expand...

5.30 pm our time (according to Mike Tucker!)


----------



## silvershadow81 (10 August 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			Apparently there has been reports of gunfire heard near the equestrian areas. Anyone know more?
		
Click to expand...

A bus carrying journalists was subjected to gunfire an hour ago, think the equestrian press office had a near miss, but this was the other day, unless it has happened again?

Edited to say, now saying stones were thrown, not gunshots?


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Liking this horse . . . it's got bags of potential . . . it's athletic enough, just needs to be more forward (Stark just took the words right off my fingers)!

P


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 August 2016)

Sarah_K said:



			Do you think his crest acts like a camel's hump? I don't think I've ever seen such a huge crest!
		
Click to expand...

Watching on catch up and my God that's got a wobble on it....


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Halt not square, immobility not shown.  Pity because it's a nice horse - and she's a sympathetic rider . . . perhaps she was riding with the hand brake on?

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Adelinda next - sorry, but that horse is already rammed up into the bridle.  I'll get me coat.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Lovely half pass.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

He looks stifled to me.  

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Wowzers.

P


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

What happened there- my connection died...?


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

That took courage.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			What happened there- my connection died...?
		
Click to expand...

She retired him mid test (Adelinda and Parzival).

P


----------



## Lexi_ (10 August 2016)

Results say Parzival retired?! Was anyone watching what happened?


----------



## eggs (10 August 2016)

Looks like he got his tongue over the bit


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Was he going alright or was it going awry?


----------



## only_me (10 August 2016)

Parzival looked well, showed no signs of stress etc. one side mouth More frothy but Certainly looked well enough! Was going well and showed some lovely half pass

Weird


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

He looked "lacking" and stifled but he wasn't being naughty, but it is possible he got his tongue over the bit.  He's getting on now - perhaps she felt he wasn't "right" somehow?

P


----------



## only_me (10 August 2016)

And now the next one (Ron?) was led in - and horses chin appears to be on his chest already


----------



## only_me (10 August 2016)

Wow, this is a beautiful test from rothburg! 
Very impressed!

And a well deserved 77.8  

Can't believe rider is 21!


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Moves lovely but tight in the neck and sometimes looked to drop behind the vertical (personal opinion)


----------



## eggs (10 August 2016)

Fair play to Adelinde retiring Parzival as she felt he wasn't quite right following an insect sting yesterday


----------



## only_me (10 August 2016)

His test really flowed though & horse has so much presence! Can't believe horse is only 9


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

I just want to say to many of them so far "just let the neck out a fraction - be brave, put your leg on and let them travel" . . . of course I would poo myself lavishly if I sat on any of them, but I'd just like to see them give the energy somewhere to go . . . know what I mean?

P


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I just want to say to many of them so far "just let the neck out a fraction - be brave, put your leg on and let them travel" . . . of course I would poo myself lavishly if I sat on any of them, but I'd just like to see them give the energy somewhere to go . . . know what I mean?

P
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

Blimey - this is a BIG horse.  

P


----------



## Shadowdancing (10 August 2016)

Is this Mexican horse huge or is the rider teeny?


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

I think he's a moose.  I love him.  He's not really got the activity behind for pure dressage, but he'd do a stonking Working Hunter .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

He's lovely - he's all round and chunky - and as Starky says, well-balanced for such a big lad.  Plus he's grey.  I'd have him .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 August 2016)

He's got a massive crest (the big grey), what's his breeding - anyone know?

P


----------



## only_me (10 August 2016)

The Spanish horse is massive - that crest!

His front feet are also very boxy, just noticed. Not much room between head and neck though


----------



## Biska (10 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			He's got a massive crest (the big grey), what's his breeding - anyone know?

P
		
Click to expand...

Heslegaards Rubin x Heslegaards Louis 
http://www.eurodressage.com/equestr...ujals-officially-nominated-2016-olympic-games


----------



## only_me (10 August 2016)

They've just said on bbc that security in stable has been doubled as a bullet landed in the stables


----------



## Biska (10 August 2016)

only_me said:



			They've just said on bbc that security in stable has been doubled as a bullet landed in the stables 

Click to expand...

and one in press tent the other day!!


----------



## Biska (10 August 2016)

Mike Tucker is getting all his facts from the H&H Rio formguide, shame he hasn't done a little bit of independent research!


----------



## TheOldTrout (10 August 2016)

Well done Fiona!


----------



## Sarah_K (10 August 2016)

Lovely test from Fiona. Was a joy to watch


----------



## Honey08 (10 August 2016)

Has she had marks yet?  I've missed it all today.

What day is the freestyle to music?  I've got to work early tomorrow til Sat, not sure I will catch any dressage.


----------



## burtie (10 August 2016)

Fiona was a real joy to watch!


----------



## Sarah_K (10 August 2016)

Scores below:

1. Fiona (YAY!): 77.400
2. Sonke Rothenberger (Ger): 77.329
3. Kasey Perry Glass (USA): 75.457
4. Spencer (YAY!): 72.686


----------



## LittleQueenie (10 August 2016)

Sarah_K said:



			Scores below:

1. Fiona (YAY!): 77.400
2. Sonke Rothenberger: 77.329
3. Spencer (YAY!): 72.686
		
Click to expand...

Kasey Perry-Glass just bumped Spencer down with a 75.457!


----------



## shadeofshyness (10 August 2016)

Does anyone know where I can watch on catch up? The link I was live streaming from on BBC Iplayer no longer has any option to watch.


----------



## be positive (10 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			Does anyone know where I can watch on catch up? The link I was live streaming from on BBC Iplayer no longer has any option to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...estrian-team-dressage-preliminaries-wednesday


----------



## Crackerz (11 August 2016)

Tried to catch up with all the goings on last night but the Rio app is just awful


----------



## sywell (11 August 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			72.771%
		
Click to expand...

Super Nova was passported as  Dimitri and is a British Bred Hanoverian by the late Mrs Kirby who would have been overjoyed to see a horse she bred at Rio. Seems a name change happened.


----------

